

It's time to call bullshit on the entrepreneurship hero myth - milang
http://www.zeusriver.com/blog/2012/11/its-time-to-call-bullshit-on-the-entrepreneurship-hero/

======
damiankennedy
I agree. I'm not against entrepreneurship per se but this industry suffers
from a special breed of entremanures. It seems each new generation has a
subset with a misplaced enthusiasm for Randism. If you have put yourself
through a degree in computer science then you've already sacrificed time and
income. Now make sure you get paid a fair amount for every hour worked. Why
risk getting Zyngered when you can pay off your mortgage, read books to your
kids and have a beer with your wife.

